# Solved: How do I increase the height of a marquee



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

I'm still messing around here with stuff I don't know

I have this page:

http://sleuth.aokhost.com/index.html

and on the sidebar I have a upward scrolling marquee and I just want the space where the text displays to be taller.

Any other suggestions on style or anything would be good. ...like I think it's a bit blocky and looks like a table even though it's not.

This is only a first page so a few rollovers ...err ..rollover ..but aren't linked.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I knew there was a question that was to stupid......


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

In the code for the marquee it's the height attribute. Right now it looks like it's set at 300 pixels (300px). You can put any number you want there, or you can set it as a percent of the total page, or a number of em's. One em is the height and width of the letter m in the font you're on.

Since you asked about style, marquees are horrible. Those and the blink tag might just be the worst tags ever conceived.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Ah thanks and a nice tip about the ems

Yeah I wasn't at all sure about the marquee.....but I just wanted something for that side...maybe an accordion...not too sure

I like the top of the site with the black bar, gradient rollover and the flash vid but after that it's a bit mmweeh.

I was only doing it for a friend but as of yet they have neglected most of the info they want on the site....even the text is dummy.

It's only my second go at a site so any tips esp regarding style is really appreciated

Cheers.


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

You can just have a generic image and a specific paragraph of text on the left side to fit what page you're on. For the home page, have a little current news for whatever the site is about, contact page maybe list the contact info there with a description of the company/org in the bigger part. An accordion type menu would be ok, but you already have a menu on top, and I don't know what else you would put in the accordion. What's the site for?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

It's a conveyancy solicitors website .....a lawyer dealing with property.

Nice idea ... but I'm thinking instead of a static image beside the flash bar maybe an icon or stylised image that would change as the mouse was rolled over the menu options.
That might be too many moving things though.

Thanks I really appreciate your help


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

That could work, just make sure the images are very small in file size. The page already takes a long time to load.

If you're comfortable with javascript then you can use scriptaculous to make the same flash show, except not in flash. I think it would have a smaller total file size.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Cool thanks for all the hints.

I think it's the free host that makes the page take a while to load. 

The whole page is less than a megabyte...or is that big for one page

I think i'll tinker with it a lot more and try and get the rest of the info for the page.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

Yeah a megabyte is on the larger side. 1MB takes a few seconds to download even on broadband. Consider your dial-up users, they're still out there. It's probably mostly that flash banner.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I think it was yahoo homepage that finally made me get broadband.

I remember it used so much content that it took about 30 secs to open.

Good call


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

tony oh said:


> I think it was yahoo homepage that finally made me get broadband.
> 
> I remember it used so much content that it took about 30 secs to open.
> 
> Good call


After I searched for this I saw the solved! 

align="center"> ​


----------

